# just seen this on ebay



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

tanke for sale 5ft long with 12ft snack on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Apr-08 21:59:22 BST)

i have reported


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Should sell it on here. That would be more appropriate


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

12 foot snack eh? That's a lot of snacks.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Athravan said:


> 12 foot snack eh? That's a lot of snacks.


 
They maybe hungry, !!!!!


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

rofl hun loads of snacks


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I don`t get why you feel the need to poke your nose into other peoples business.
Looks like you`ve been deliberately looking for reptiles for sale on e-bay so you could report them.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

darwengray said:


> I don`t get why you feel the need to poke your nose into other peoples business.
> Looks like you`ve been deliberately looking for reptiles for sale on e-bay so you could report them.


 
I suppose people like to enforce the law. It would be good if the seller can come over here and put an advert in though. Their animal looks okay so they are doing nothing wrong


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

darwengray said:


> I don`t get why you feel the need to poke your nose into other peoples business.
> Looks like you`ve been deliberately looking for reptiles for sale on e-bay so you could report them.


excuse me i was looking for a viv actually and came across it i reported as i think by selling animals on ebay is wrong as anyone could buy them if they sold it on a proper forum i would not have said a word i dont see the need in u having to be so rude


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

i agree with you hun. there are plenty of places to advertise why do they put them on ebay. they obviously dont care who is going to end up with it. anybody can bid on ebay.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I have eailed them with the suggestion they advertise it here : victory:

Hi, it is against Ebay rules to sell live animals, can I suggest you advertise it on a reputable reptile forum, save you any trouble
Reptile Forums UK - Care, Pictures, Classifieds & More


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

l1zardchick said:


> excuse me i was looking for a viv actually and came across it i reported as *i think by selling animals on ebay is wrong as anyone could buy them if they sold it on a proper forum i would not have said a word* i dont see the need in u having to be so rude


anyone could buy them on a proper forum, pre-loved, card in the shop window or anywhere else.


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

kelly said:


> i agree with you hun. there are plenty of places to advertise why do they put them on ebay. they obviously dont care who is going to end up with it. anybody can bid on ebay.


 
thanku hun that is my point at least on places like these people have a clue about wat they are doing


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

what about the fact that out of the pics , 1 shows a royal & 1 shows a boa ?


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Meko said:


> anyone could buy them on a proper forum, pre-loved, card in the shop window or anywhere else.


ok thats true i thought i was doing the best thing for the reptile i didnt report to cause trouble


----------



## GIJane (Mar 4, 2007)

I really don't see quite what the problem is with L1zardchick reporting the eBay user, the rules on there quite clearly state that no live animals are to be sold on the site so she was quite within her rights as a decent person that knows the said rules to report this person for violation of those rules.
Theres no need to slate somebody thats just trying to do some good, I don't see anyone else being slated for doing the same thing and posting it on this forum.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*To True*

RULES ARE PUT THERE FOR A REASON AND IT SAYS SNACK NOT SNAKE SO IF I BROUGHT IT AND IT TURNED UP WITH A 12FT SNAKE INSTEAD OF A 12FT SNACK I WOULD S**T MYSELF AND THEN POOR SNACK WOULD NOT GET FED LOL
BUT NO SERIOUSLY RULES ARE THERE FOR A REASON THEY EVEN OBJECT TO FERTILE EGGS FOR HATCHING BUT THERE ARE SEVERAL TURANTULAS AND LIVE FOOD ON THERE I GOT MY FIRST SPIDER OFF THERE
:whistling2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry, id be pissed off if i didnt get my 12ft snack too, sod the snake! false advertising..
You know they could have put it up under' Livefoods' lmao, ebay allows the sale of live foods, lol but that wouldnt really make too much sense reallly, lmao would be hilarious though


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

dont see whats THAT bad. its pick-up only, looks well cared from from the picture and is a bargain. its not like their shipping it or sumthing?


----------



## GIJane (Mar 4, 2007)

*Live Animals*

Live animals or pets other than the exceptions noted here, may not be listed on eBay. The sales of the following items are permitted, provided that the seller guarantees in the listing that the animals will be packaged safely and posted via next day delivery.

Aquarium or pond fish, snails or similar creatures.
Lobsters, crabs, shellfish and other similar creatures that are live when sold but intended for human consumption.
Live insects, crickets and worms used as bait or feeder food for pets.
 In addition, eBay permits the sale of hatching eggs provided the seller offers domestic-only shipping within the UK.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*This Is For Sale Too On Ebay*

AN ADULT SPIDER AS LIVE FOOD WONDER IS I PUT MY MAN ON AS LIVE FOOD IF I COULD SELL HIM LOL
ADULT COBALT BLUE TARANTULA HAPLOPELMA LIVIDUM LIVEFOOD on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 07-Apr-08 09:28:52 BST)

SOME ONE BUY HIM AND SAVE HIM FROM SOMEONE WHO DONT WANT HIM


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

MELINDAFARREN said:


> RULES ARE PUT THERE FOR A REASON AND IT SAYS SNACK NOT SNAKE SO IF I BROUGHT IT AND IT TURNED UP WITH A 12FT SNAKE INSTEAD OF A 12FT SNACK I WOULD S**T MYSELF AND THEN POOR SNACK WOULD NOT GET FED LOL
> BUT NO SERIOUSLY RULES ARE THERE FOR A REASON THEY EVEN OBJECT TO FERTILE EGGS FOR HATCHING BUT THERE ARE SEVERAL TURANTULAS AND LIVE FOOD ON THERE I GOT MY FIRST SPIDER OFF THERE
> :whistling2:


 
Laughing my head off !!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

l1zardchick said:


> ok thats true i thought i was doing the best thing for the reptile i didnt report to cause trouble


 
wasn't having a pop at you when i said it, just pointing out that there's no rules on they type of people that buy from certain place.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice one hun - it is only right you should report them. The rules state NO live animals for a damn good reason.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

As I said earlier on this post I emailed them and suggested they advertise it here and I gave them a link.

A warning to all...........Please be very vigilant, after I emailed them my Ebay account was hacked into an loads of goods advertised for sale on my account.
I have been on to Ebay ad had the listings removed but am no longer able to get back into my original ebay account, looks like I will need to reregister:bash:


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

I have bought from preloved and from a card in a pet shop window. When I turned up for both of them it was by no means certain that I would leave with the snakes.
Selling by these methods allows you to choose whether to sell to the person or not. On both the occassions mentioned above I passed the interview and that really is what it felt like from the number of questions I was asked.
Selling from e-bay you enter a contract to sell to the highest bidder.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

MELINDAFARREN said:


> AN ADULT SPIDER AS LIVE FOOD WONDER IS I PUT MY MAN ON AS LIVE FOOD IF I COULD SELL HIM LOL
> ADULT COBALT BLUE TARANTULA HAPLOPELMA LIVIDUM LIVEFOOD on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 07-Apr-08 09:28:52 BST)
> 
> SOME ONE BUY HIM AND SAVE HIM FROM SOMEONE WHO DONT WANT HIM


Hi all,

Can you stop writing in upper case it is shouting and classed as rude.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*sorry !!!!*

SORRY!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Meko said:


> wasn't having a pop at you when i said it, just pointing out that there's no rules on they type of people that buy from certain place.


i know u werent having a pop hun i just thought i was doing the best thing


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

MELINDAFARREN said:


> AN ADULT SPIDER AS LIVE FOOD WONDER IS I PUT MY MAN ON AS LIVE FOOD IF I COULD SELL HIM LOL
> ADULT COBALT BLUE TARANTULA HAPLOPELMA LIVIDUM LIVEFOOD on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 07-Apr-08 09:28:52 BST)
> 
> *SOME ONE BUY HIM AND SAVE HIM* FROM SOMEONE WHO DONT WANT HIM


but your the one who put him there in the first place? if so then why are you saying rescue him cuz if you dont want any old person buying him then take him off?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think she meant if she could put her old man (partner/husband/even father!) then she would sell him as live food???


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*HI*

That aint my spider i dont have any spiders now sorry think you misunderstood what i was saying lol
never mind

melinda 




rob-stl-07 said:


> but your the one who put him there in the first place? if so then why are you saying rescue him cuz if you dont want any old person buying him then take him off?


----------

